# Need advice



## Gsd1998 (Nov 23, 2020)

I want to get a male german shepherd puppy but have 3 other dogs one intact 6 year old male pitbull never showed anysigns of aggressive behavior. An intact but soon to be fixed 1.5 year female husky mix and an intact 9 month old female chihuahua mix. Will getting a male german shepherd puppy be a bad idea with having a male of a different breed and 2 females? The breeder said hers havent showed any signs of aggressive behavior with anyone or any dogs just concerned with my 6 year old pit getting hurt if dominance becomes an issue i plan on getting the gsd male fixed as well.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

To be honest, it sounds like you have a full house and don’t need more. Jmo. I would especially be concerned about a German shepherd living with the breed that shall not be named, especially two males. ESPECIALLY when you also have a chihuahua puppy. I’d say wait until one of your dogs passes or be fully prepared for a crate-and-rotate life. Why do you want a fourth dog? What will a new dog give you that the three you already have don’t?


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

To me, the one least likely one to get hurt is the one you are most concerned about being hurt. The small dog would definitely be the most vulnerable in my opinion.

I agree with Phtyeis. It sounds like you already have your hands full.


----------

